# What Is A Piranha ?



## ddddd (Nov 19, 2010)

What is a Piranha ????

Cariba or Nattereri ???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree. Pygocentrus Nattereri.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

P. Natt


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Look like natts to me


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

NATTTTT


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Its a predatory fish from south america.

Red bellys.


----------



## ettore (Jan 22, 2011)

nattereri


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

They look like my baby ps


----------



## LeeRoy_LB (Feb 3, 2011)

How do you guys tell the difference? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

LeeRoy_LB said:


> How do you guys tell the difference? Sorry for the newbie question.


The main differnce is a caribe at that size should have a humeral spot near the gills


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've always figured Frank was the only one truly qualified to say his famous words: "_ID complete_," but in this case, it's such a no-brainer, I'm gonna say it.

_P. nattereri_ - ID complete.









(I've always wanted to say that.)











Dolphinswin said:


> Its a predatory fish from south america.
> 
> Red bellys.


----------



## LeeRoy_LB (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh I see. Thanks


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah Def RBP. Thier slightly larger then my new baby's. Do you know how old those one's are?


----------

